# Your collectable ibanez...



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 28, 2013)

Lets see what you guys have 

Post your collectable ibanez stuff like Jem DNA's, swirls, anniversary models, etc..

Doesn't have to be 7 string.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 28, 2013)

Why...was this moved to gear and equipment?


----------



## yellow (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## theo (Jan 29, 2013)

Do my RG and S1XXV qualify?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why...was this moved to gear and equipment?



Because Mesh has been drinking more than me.  



theo said:


> Do my RG and S1XXV qualify?



I guess I'll be the first to say: "limited=/=collectible".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2013)

Knowing mesh it was probably him playing edward 40 hands again 

Anyways, one of you must have a DNA jem, LNG, GR, etc... cmon!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Do green RGTs that will never come back count?


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 30, 2013)

Minty 1990 Greendot with edge trem. I don't think there would be too many of these around anymore!






Anniversary JPM 90th in Mint condition


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 30, 2013)

JPM wins.

Would have posted my p1,p2, but I sold them. 
One day I'll get more hopefully.


----------



## JLocrian (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really diggin that JPM. I wonder how many of these are still around...I've never seen one like that before. I'm kinda in awe lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2013)

Rare and semi-rare are ok too guys, go ahead and post them up! Just so long as they aren't like...7620s or something I think its cool!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 30, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Anniversary JPM 90th in Mint condition




Do want.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 30, 2013)

JLocrian said:


> I'm really diggin that JPM. I wonder how many of these are still around...I've never seen one like that before. I'm kinda in awe lol



They were limited to 450. I'm taking mine to the grave!


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jan 30, 2013)

FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK, PLEASE LET THIS THREAD TAKE OFF!!!!

silently awaits UV777GR pr0n.....


----------



## adnecs (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sunyata (Jan 30, 2013)

That is my fave swirl I've seen on any UV.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG that swirl!

I hate you


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 30, 2013)

RB Anyone


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 30, 2013)

^That's awesome!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 30, 2013)

why did I sell this?


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jan 30, 2013)

A j.yuenger! My holy grail of 6 strings!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 30, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> why did I sell this?



Indeed why did you?! I bash my head for you!! 
You foolish fool!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 30, 2013)

My 1st year production run Floral Jem - All Original. Minty as a Fox's Glacier Mint


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jan 30, 2013)

does K-7 counts too?lol


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't care much for "collecting" guitars and keeping them locked away, but the only one I do care for a lot and try to keep in mint condition is my Blade Grey K-7, I still play it live and at practice though, the only stock things left on that are the body, neck, locking nut and output jack


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Universes are for me highly collectable especially the PWH (872 made only !)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/215201-black-universe-ngd.html

My Universe are collectable, playable, and regularly played : no case queen here ! 

I have to add my RG2027XVV and the JS2000
I own a RG2077XL, but for me, the collectable one is the RG7680 or RG7681


----------



## wilch (Jan 30, 2013)

My Jem 2kDNA, number 285/300.

Old pics. I will be retrieving her from my parents home at some point this week, and will hopefully do a vid plus new pics .




Ibanez 2kDNA #285 of 300 by wilch, on Flickr




Ibanez 2kDNA #285 of 300 (pic2) by wilch, on Flickr




Jem 2kDNA 285 of 300 by wilch, on Flickr


----------



## theo (Jan 30, 2013)

^ shit man that's one of my favourite dnas I've seen.
Out of curiosity, which paint colour has vais blood in it? the dark red one?


----------



## brett8388 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a few...

UV77RE





JS10th





Crystal Planet





DNA





DNA





LNG (NOS)





UV77MC ATD





UV77GR





There are a lot more on my site. I have a pretty nice group of collectible Ibanez guitars now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive visited your website many times, great collection and pics.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 30, 2013)

These seem to be pretty sought after now.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 30, 2013)

That see through Satch guitar looks better in that case than anywhere else lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2013)

lol.....i would not call a 1527 collectable in the least


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just realized...




JS10th- Google Chrome





Crystal Planet- _Internet Explorer_








DNA-Firefox


----------



## adnecs (Jan 30, 2013)

brett8388 said:


> I have a few...
> 
> 
> 
> UV77MC ATD


This is an absolute killer swirl! I haven't seen similar in original ATDs


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 30, 2013)

This whole thread makes me very sad in 2 ways, 1) I don't have any of these sweet axes, 2) If I did I'd probably play the hell out of them instead of making them collectors but it would feel everso wrong.

Also not really "collectable" or even stock... but the neck on this is apparently very sought after since most skunk stripe wizards don't have maple boards or something like that, dbk's not so much though.


----------



## plummer (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the best I can do. 
Heavily sought after 1990 RG565.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 30, 2013)

Adnecs swirl is unreal. What a killer guitar.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 30, 2013)

Jesus christ Brett, I counted 141 give or take a couple guitars on your website. Can I worship you?


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 30, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> lol.....i would not call a 1527 collectable in the least





That's not just ANY 1527!


----------



## theo (Jan 30, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> That's not just ANY 1527!



THE 1527!


----------



## wilch (Jan 31, 2013)

theo said:


> ^ shit man that's one of my favourite dnas I've seen.
> Out of curiosity, which paint colour has vais blood in it? the dark red one?




Thanks man.  You should see the back. So much bright green.

To be honest I'm not sure. It could be in the darker red, where's there's bits of black. But I'm not sure.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> lol.....i would not call a 1527 collectable in the least


I don't know man.... Try to find a mint 1527m for list price or under.... Which was $1200 when i bought it. You wont. And they have only been discontinued for like a year now. Wait about 9 or 10 and see what this thing is worth.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2013)

A different colour 1527 doesn't really mean much man, there were less than 900 Ibanez Universe PWH's made and they STILL dont sell for over what people bought them for.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 31, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> I don't know man.... Try to find a mint 1527m for list price or under.... Which was $1200 when i bought it. You wont. And they have only been discontinued for like a year now. Wait about 9 or 10 and see what this thing is worth.



$1000? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/206135-ibanez-1527m-7-string-feeler.html


----------



## Malkav (Jan 31, 2013)

I used to have an early 90's Japanese made RG390WH - One of the Ibanez resin cast experiments, I would definitely not call it collectable, but I've never seen another in person or on forums so I guess it's bordering on unusual at least 

Seriously though I was always surprised by how good it sounded despite not being wood, she served me very well for the time I had her, also the owner before me had put in Dimarzios and changed the bridge to a Lo-Pro so that really didn't hurt.


----------



## narad (Jan 31, 2013)

adnecs said:


>



What kind of sorcery is this!?


----------



## fireheart82 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## brett8388 (Jan 31, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Jesus christ Brett, I counted 141 give or take a couple guitars on your website. Can I worship you?



That's because I haven't updated my website in a few months. I broke 150 a while back. Here are two more...


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 31, 2013)

Awww Brett  You make me look like a very reasonable guitar purchaser and I am thankful for that


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 31, 2013)

This thread is awesome by the way


----------



## Lothar (Jan 31, 2013)

My Ibanez 7680 LTD1
(I may consider selling it in very near future...)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gd-ibanez-7680-ltd-1-skervesen-eu-modded.html


----------



## Dommak89 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lothar said:


> My Ibanez 7680 LTD1
> (I may consider selling it in very near future...)



If you do, hit me up. I'll sell my balls for that one.


----------



## Lothar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> If you do, hit me up. I'll sell my balls for that one.


 

It depends on a few factors that will happen very soon but if everything goes how I would like then I will be selling the 7680. I will post a FS thread then and I will PM You.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jan 31, 2013)

RG1077XL (with BKPs). Does it count as collectable?


----------



## tank (Jan 31, 2013)

rg550XXTH


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 31, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> Indeed why did you?! I bash my head for you!!
> You foolish fool!!




Unemployment thanks to Activision. I had to sell about half my guitar collection.

Including that Yuenger Iceman


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2013)

brett8388 said:


>



That's pretty awesome for an MKR.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 31, 2013)

Xaios said:


> That's pretty awesome for an MKR.


MKR? I am pretty sure it is ATD


----------



## adnecs (Jan 31, 2013)

narad said:


> What kind of sorcery is this!?


Definitely a dark one


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2013)

Posting behalf on my mate since he doesn't have an account here:







Late 80's Limited Edition semi-custom RG from the Japanese Fuji-Gen factory
1 of 20 worldwide(Supposedly)


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2013)

adnecs said:


> MKR? I am pretty sure it is ATD



Hmm, that's a really tough call. Looking at pictures of both on Google, it could be either. The reason I thought MKR was that the pinks don't seem nearly as bright as the other UV he posted in the same post. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 31, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Hmm, that's a really tough call. Looking at pictures of both on Google, it could be either. The reason I thought MKR was that the pinks don't seem nearly as bright as the other UV he posted in the same post. But I've been wrong before.



The swirl pattern looks very ATD. Do not forget that colors could have faded a bit (I have seen 100% ATDs with neon pink faded like this). Also from my own experience, taking a picture that represents colors truthfully is quite hard. I spent 30 mins playing in Lightroom and having my UVRE next to me to match them on my display. No guarantee how they will look on someone else .


----------



## skeels (Jan 31, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> A different colour 1527 doesn't really mean much man, there were less than 900 Ibanez Universe PWH's made and they STILL dont sell for over what people bought them for.



I bought mine brand new for $950 including tax.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2013)

adnecs said:


> The swirl pattern looks very ATD. Do not forget that colors could have faded a bit (I have seen 100% ATDs with neon pink faded like this). Also from my own experience, taking a picture that represents colors truthfully is quite hard. I spent 30 mins playing in Lightroom and having my UVRE next to me to match them on my display. No guarantee how they will look on someone else .



Fair enough, I stand corrected.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 31, 2013)

skeels said:


> I bought mine brand new for $950 including tax.



That's cheap. I got mine for $1584 last spring when it was discontinued so it was already in sale.


----------



## brett8388 (Jan 31, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Fair enough, I stand corrected.



It's an ATD. Neck pocket verified. That's what I collect. I haven't seen an MKR I liked enough to buy.

Here's a better photo...


----------



## infreaks (Jan 31, 2013)

My RG 5000 :


----------



## skeels (Jan 31, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> That's cheap. I got mine for $1584 last spring when it was discontinued so it was already in sale.


 

Haha- that's for a new PWH in 1990!

Also, brett- you're making some of us feel bad!


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 31, 2013)

brett8388 said:


> It's an ATD. Neck pocket verified. That's what I collect. I haven't seen an MKR I liked enough to buy.
> 
> Here's a better photo...



Big green face above the bridge pickup ftew. Man that's a killer swirl.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 31, 2013)

brett8388 said:


> It's an ATD. Neck pocket verified. That's what I collect. I haven't seen an MKR I liked enough to buy.


Always wanted to ask you - do you play these guitars?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 31, 2013)

I now feel reasonable for having only 11 guitars. Thank you Brett xD


----------



## JPMike (Jan 31, 2013)

This thread wakes up memories, of wanting to have every Ibby out there when I was 17.


Here's the JPM P1 I used to own, before i sold it to Adam.





I had an FGM400 too, blue.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 31, 2013)

Lothar said:


> It depends on a few factors that will happen very soon but if everything goes how I would like then I will be selling the 7680. I will post a FS thread then and I will PM You.




Fuck that! PM me!


----------



## flypap3r (Jan 31, 2013)

adnecs said:


>




This is one of the most beautiful swirls I've seen!


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 31, 2013)

One for the D Standards/Drop C, one for the Drop A#'s and Drop B's - pretty rare over here so these are keepers while I get something for the standard stuff and 7s later






MMM is installed with SD's (Custom 5 bridge, 59 neck) while the RGA is stock

I might want to change the pups in MMM to BKP's and swap the SD's onto the RGA - recommended ???


----------



## Stemp Fester (Jan 31, 2013)

Collectable or not... my 2 J-Customs...


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 31, 2013)

1990 Pwh Uni transitional year (has a lo-pro)





1999 RG7-CST









1999 RG7-CT (2)
One has original neck and ET neck with maple FB


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2013)

TMatt142 said:


> 1990 Pwh Uni transitional year (has a lo-pro)
> 1999 RG7-CST
> 1999 RG7-CT (2)



We have a winner!


----------



## Opion (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmmm...am I allowed to play with this? 






Seeing as they've just been discontinued and all. This is most definitely my most prized possession as far as guitar gear as concerned, and I doubt it will ever leave my hands


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 1, 2013)

Enter Paradox said:


> One for the D Standards/Drop C, one for the Drop A#'s and Drop B's - pretty rare over here so these are keepers while I get something for the standard stuff and 7s later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think I'm going to need a wetwipe after looking at those two 

I think that pup swap would be a great idea. Another option for the MMM would to consider the new Lace Deathbuckers. Their Deathbars for 7's and 8's are out of this world!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 1, 2013)

J Custom RG8470-BX
J Custom RG8670-TV
J Custom RG Metal-1
J Custom RG5-VV
J Custom RG Gold-2
J Custom RG1880-VV
J Custom RG8320-BBK
J Custom RG8670-TB
J Custom S540 Japan
J Custom RG Gold-1
J Custom RG Gear-1
J Custom SPBT-2TR
J Custom RG 2-TB


----------



## donray1527 (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh dear god. J custom paradise


----------



## Timelesseer (Feb 1, 2013)

That J-Custom collection is incredible. Some seriously beautiful guitars you have there man.


----------



## donray1527 (Feb 1, 2013)

Also..... ^^^^^ that gold is SEEEEXXXXXYYYY.


----------



## Mayhew (Feb 1, 2013)

Wait a minute, how'd that one without a middle pickup get in there? Let me just get that out of there for you.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Feb 1, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> I don't care much for "collecting" guitars and keeping them locked away, but the only one I do care for a lot and try to keep in mint condition is my Blade Grey K-7, I still play it live and at practice though, the only stock things left on that are the body, neck, locking nut and output jack




What happened to the lo pro edge 7 ? 


I have a K-7 as well. firespark blue. Love that guitar so much...


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 2, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


>




I would commit unholy acts to get the S540Japan. Most brilliant guitar ever.


----------



## skeels (Feb 2, 2013)

TMatt142 said:


> 1990 Pwh Uni transitional year (has a lo-pro)


 

Le sigh....


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 2, 2013)

Here are some of my Ibanez guitars that may or may not be called collectable:

RGA427:





my 2 J-customs:









and this might still be my favorite Ibanez (love the maple board), which is why one of these wasn't enough:


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 2, 2013)

skeels said:


> Haha- that's for a new PWH in 1990!
> 
> Also, brett- you're making some of us feel bad!



Oh, you were talking about an Universe. I was talking about my RG1527.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 2, 2013)

THREE 1527m's?! Jeez, learn to share a little


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 2, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> THREE 1527m's?! Jeez, learn to share a little



I'm sharing the pic !


----------



## Spooky_tom (Feb 2, 2013)

My main 6 string is an Jem10. But have no idea how to upload pictures.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 2, 2013)

Spooky_tom said:


> My main 6 string is an Jem10. But have no idea how to upload pictures.



No offense, but you lost the battle with the Internetz.


----------



## Spooky_tom (Feb 2, 2013)

JPMike said:


> No offense, but you lost the battle with the Internetz.



I wasn't aware that the was a battle going on. But I guess I'll just have to take my loser jem10 and play on that and then you can take your jem10 and ....but wait- you don't have a jem10 do you? Sorry- my bad


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 2, 2013)

Spooky_tom said:


> My main 6 string is an Jem10. But have no idea how to upload pictures.





Spooky_tom said:


> I wasn't aware that the was a battle going on. But I guess I'll just have to take my loser jem10 and play on that and then you can take your jem10 and ....but wait- you don't have a jem10 do you? Sorry- my bad



Dude, it's pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Rook (Feb 2, 2013)

I've had a JEM77FP and 2 green dots, can't find ANY pics of them


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2013)

Classic


----------



## Black_Sheep (Feb 2, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> RGA427:



Isn't this supposed to be purple? (devil's shadow or whatever?) Looks almost black.. I've seen so many different looking RGA427's that i don't know what to say anymore...


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 2, 2013)

And now, for something a little different...
1985 DT-250, swirled it myself


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

Edit: Nvmd...need to get better at paying attention to what the current page is as opposed to the page of the post I'm replying to.

*facepalm*

To contribute....nice axes all around. I really wanted to pick up that RG7CT when it was on the 'Bay a few weeks ago....missed opportunities.


----------



## michael777 (Feb 2, 2013)

adnecs said:


> This is an absolute killer swirl! I haven't seen similar in original ATDs



I got my PWH from the same guy that had this. I would have really liked to get it to have an original but it wasn't cheap. I'm glad it found a good home though.


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Feb 2, 2013)

Stemp Fester said:


> Collectable or not... my 2 J-Customs...



UUGGHHH still cant get over how sexy purple can look on guitars


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess if JP posted his green dot then I shall post mine too:


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Edit: Nvmd...need to get better at paying attention to what the current page is as opposed to the page of the post I'm replying to.
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> To contribute....nice axes all around. I really wanted to pick up that RG7CT when it was on the 'Bay a few weeks ago....missed opportunities.



I'll be selling one of mine shortly...


----------



## michael777 (Feb 3, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I guess if JP posted his green dot then I shall post mine too:



Looks great man!


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 3, 2013)

Black_Sheep said:


> Isn't this supposed to be purple? (devil's shadow or whatever?) Looks almost black.. I've seen so many different looking RGA427's that i don't know what to say anymore...



Yes, in real it is way more purple than on the pic. The light/color did not come out very well on that pic, I'm a lousy photographer.

Here's a pic that shows the color a bit better:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy days, long past...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2013)

So THATS how you become a moderator on jemsite huh?


----------



## ASoC (Feb 3, 2013)

That BSB... my favorite jem... super jelly


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 3, 2013)

Skim read most of this thread as was too busy checking out the Ibby porn! 

But someone asked somewhere do we all play theses guitars and I gotta say for my part I have always played ALL my guitars, never brought one for show or as a collection piece to make money. I love playing my Jem, its gorgeous to play and I treat it like I treat my warmoth parts guitar. I am not interested in making money I wanna play guitar!!!

Guy I sold a black n white serpent Lynch LTD to a while back sum'd it up in a kinda zen way really but was very true. He same as me, he buys guitars he has always loved or new ones he wants, if he don't like them he moves them on, or he will move them on to finance more buying. Anyway, he said that theses guitars last like 50 years or more and we are just the lucky keepers for now and then we pass them on for someone else to play, and we are part of that guitars history not the other way round..... I thought that was a really nice way to put it..... and to justify more buying my gas collection!! LOL!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Feb 3, 2013)

Santuzzo, you should take a group-photo of your beautifull collection!


----------



## cicu (Feb 3, 2013)

Jem 10th Ed. N. 243, best neck I've ever tried in my life...


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 3, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Yes, in real it is way more purple than on the pic. The light/color did not come out very well on that pic, I'm a lousy photographer.
> 
> Here's a pic that shows the color a bit better:



Please tell me you took out those pickups...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 3, 2013)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Please tell me you took out those pickups...



No, why should I? Because YOU don't like them???


----------



## Zeoj67 (Feb 3, 2013)

My RGT220A BBQ ... why did I sell this instead of just switching the p/u's and doing the trem mod !! 










Z


----------



## donray1527 (Feb 3, 2013)

I must be the only one on this forum that thinks swirls are ugly. lol


----------



## acrcmb (Feb 3, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> I must be the only one on this forum that thinks swirls are ugly. lol


No you're not just looks like someone spilled paint on them to me lol I prefer a cleaner look.


----------



## jbard (Feb 6, 2013)

Is the RGHRG1 considered collectable?


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 6, 2013)

Not sure if those are considered collectible:







Minty 2077XL.


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh man so many sexy guitars in this thread! My RG is totally not collectable ;(


----------



## jbard (Feb 6, 2013)

I want to get a life sized alien for my guitar room to sling this on:


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 6, 2013)

Gone, but not forgotten. I'd love to have these back 

DNA










ATD UVMC





Shad


----------



## Edika (Feb 6, 2013)

Ibanez RG20063 puzzle top. My photos are not the best and I have to try to take better ones but these will do for now!





























I think 60 or 66 of them were made and not all in the same color or woods!


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2013)

I love puzzle tops ... So cool!


----------



## wilch (Feb 10, 2013)

Took some new pics of my DNA today.




Ibanez Jem 2k DNA number 285 front_close by wilch, on Flickr




Ibanez Jem 2k DNA number 285 rear_close by wilch, on Flickr




Ibanez Jem 2k DNA number 285 by wilch, on Flickr


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 15, 2013)

I've just acquired a mint UV777GR, the rarest of all Universes and one of my dream guitars. I'll post a NGD with full Ibanez collection asap 

Current collection is:

- '91 RG565 Emerald green
- '89 RG750 White
- '89 RG570 Five Alarm Red
- '93 RG550 Desert Yellow
- '92 FGM100 Pink Salmon
- '92 UV777 Green


----------



## donray1527 (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^^ Me gusta...


----------



## broj15 (Feb 15, 2013)

not sure if it's considered collectible but here's my '93 sf420. As far as I know this color was only released in Korea and limited to 300. Even if it's not collectible it's pretty unique seeing as how Ibanez hasn't made to many fixed bridge sabers and the fact that it has the "Viper" neck profile instead of the Wizard (think like a waaay slimmed down fender neck)


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 3, 2013)

Current collection:


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 3, 2013)

^awesome!!!!!
Great picture, love the colors!


----------



## parksed24 (Mar 3, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Current collection:



I want to hang this picture on my wall and drool all over it...


----------



## theo (Mar 3, 2013)

That picture is such a tease! frontal shots please?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 3, 2013)

theo said:


> That picture is such a tease! frontal shots please?



Not yet, gonna acquire one more soon (540PII Seafoam Green) and then I'll do a NGD/collection thread. Here is a wallpaper version though  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/50 shades of shred.jpg


----------



## theo (Mar 3, 2013)

Now I have a new backround! HAHA thank you! repped!


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 3, 2013)

Did I just make "50 shades of shred" my background on my comp?

I did.

Its a rainbow of awesome axes......good pic, man!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 3, 2013)

cheers guys, glad you like!


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 4, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Not yet, gonna acquire one more soon (540PII Seafoam Green) and then I'll do a NGD/collection thread. Here is a wallpaper version though  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/50 shades of shred.jpg



Very nice composition on the picture, I really love it. I did a bit of noise reduction on it thought, I thought it was pretty noisy. Let me know if you want the noise corrected version .

Awesome collection nonetheless, I wish I could try one of these green UV's, what a beauty!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 4, 2013)

Musiscience said:


> Very nice composition on the picture, I really love it. I did a bit of noise reduction on it thought, I thought it was pretty noisy. Let me know if you want the noise corrected version .
> 
> Awesome collection nonetheless, I wish I could try one of these green UV's, what a beauty!



I applied grain on purpose, gives it more of a "vintage sizzle" effect imho.


----------



## theo (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd like a cleaner version of the pic if it's being offered


----------



## User Name (Mar 4, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> My 1st year production run Floral Jem - All Original. Minty as a Fox's Glacier Mint



would this

Ibanez Jem-FP electric guitar. 1980's vintage Near Mint condition

happen to be that same guitar model?


----------



## Watty (Mar 4, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Not yet, gonna acquire one more soon (540PII Seafoam Green) and then I'll do a NGD/collection thread. Here is a wallpaper version though  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/50 shades of shred.jpg



A) You need to remove the S from the line and put the natural on at the opposite end in front of the white one....my OCD commands it!

B) For everyone else, GC in Seattle just got a used puzzle top in almost mint shape with case and all candy. It's sitting there for $999.99. Figured I'd post in case any collectors wanted the natural one that doesn't pop up all that often. I decided not to snag it when I was it yesterday...


----------



## theo (Mar 4, 2013)

fuck, I want a puzzle top so badly


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 4, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I applied grain on purpose, gives it more of a "vintage sizzle" effect imho.



Sorry, that's what I thought. But on first glance it really seemed like high ISO noise that had not been corrected. 

My mistake. Again, really nice photograph, you have the eye for a good composition!


----------



## adnecs (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate and love this thread. All of you have such beautiful instruments and it makes me sad because I see that I still do not have some guitars I see here 

I guess I need to do smth to have a NGD soon


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 5, 2013)

I want that mint green RG soooooooo badly.


----------



## Dayviewer (Mar 5, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Not yet, gonna acquire one more soon (540PII Seafoam Green) and then I'll do a NGD/collection thread. Here is a wallpaper version though  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/50 shades of shred.jpg


Such a great pic, saved it and gonna print it on canvas when I'm moving out (whenever that is ) 
Thanks bro


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 5, 2013)

Watty said:


> A) You need to remove the S from the line and put the natural on at the opposite end in front of the white one....my OCD commands it!



I shouldn't have included it, not being an Ibanez...my OCD is sorry for that


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2013)

Not exactly my guitar, nor is it a seven string. But I'm currently staying at Chuck Billy's house so...


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 6, 2013)

^awesome!!!!!
So, Alex Skolnick does not own this guitar anymore?

and, you're staying at Chuck Billy's house?


----------



## Dreadge (Mar 6, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> Indeed why did you?! I bash my head for you!!
> You foolish fool!!


 Was this on eBay few years ago? I think I saw it before!


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 6, 2013)

jem77v.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 6, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm currently staying at Chuck Billy's house so...



wait....WHAT????


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2013)

Just to clear things up...

My band 4ARM just toured US with Testament, Overkill and Flotsam and Jetsam. We were meant to stick around LA for a week and a half before flying to UK fir Hammerfest, but Chuck and his wife were gracious enough to offer us to stay at his until then. Absolute great people. 

I was surprised as well to see the PWYP LACS in his house. But I guess Alex no longer plays Ibanez and being Testament memorabillia stays with Chuck. I really should ask him how he got it...

But enough OT, MOAR COLLECTABLE IBBYZ!


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 6, 2013)

That reminds me I have to put my guitars on my testament


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 6, 2013)

Not sure how collectible because they really don't sell for much when they do come up, but I know very few were made. This guitar has some really awesome clean tones.

1991 540s7 














Its signed on the back of the headstock by John Petrucci and Mike Portnoy

And here is my UV7PH


----------



## kmanick (Mar 6, 2013)

How is my old girl holding up these days? (damn I've had some really nice Ibby 7's  )
she still looks great with that maple board.


TMatt142 said:


> 1999 RG7-CT (2)
> One has original neck and ET neck with maple FB


----------



## heregoesnothing (Mar 7, 2013)

RGR580, not sure if this count


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 7, 2013)

kmanick said:


> How is my old girl holding up these days? (damn I've had some really nice Ibby 7's  )
> she still looks great with that maple board.



Just fine Nick. Finally got around to dressing up the fret ends, rounding them real nice. She plays like buttah! Although I am debating selling at least one of my CT's. Not sure which one. Just bought an Axe II and and early J-custom 6er so......


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 7, 2013)

TMatt142 said:


> Just fine Nick. Finally got around to dressing up the fret ends, rounding them real nice. She plays like buttah! Although I am debating selling at least one of my CT's. Not sure which one. Just bought an Axe II and and early J-custom 6er so......



Pm me if you want to get rid of that maple board ct  I'm digging it.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread hasn't helped my GAS at all.


----------



## Ricfutures (Mar 13, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Not exactly my guitar, nor is it a seven string. But I'm currently staying at Chuck Billy's house so...



Dear god this was my favorite guitar growing up as a kid. When I saw it in The Ballad video I ran down to the custom shop on 48th st. in Manhattan and asked to have this exact paint job done to my dessert yellow RG565. Never got it done and ended up selling that guitar years later. Biggest regret of my life.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 14, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just to clear things up...
> 
> My band 4ARM just toured US with Testament, Overkill and Flotsam and Jetsam. We were meant to stick around LA for a week and a half before flying to UK fir Hammerfest, but Chuck and his wife were gracious enough to offer us to stay at his until then. Absolute great people.
> 
> ...



How tall is Chuck?


----------

